# 24 New Words



## azimuthios (Apr 21, 2015)

Προς μετάφραση: 

http://www.demilked.com/new-modern-funny-random-words-portmanteus/

Για να δούμε... εμείς μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε αντίστοιχες; :lol:


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

Καλημέρα.

Και μια ακόμα λεξιπλασία: 

*πολυλεξιλογία* η (σε συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ) η διπλή και τρίδιπλη αναφορά σε γλωσσικά ή άλλα θέματα που έχουν ήδη καλυφθεί επαρκώς από άλλα μέλη σε παλαιότερες αναρτήσεις. Επισημαίνεται συνήθως με την εισαγωγική διατύπωση «Υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ που το λένε...».

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16-Λεξιπλασίες-(Nonce-words)&p=240974&viewfull=1#post240974


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Και μια ακόμα λεξιπλασία:
> 
> ...


ΣΥΝ: _πανξουτονισμός_, ενώ η επισήμανση καλείται _πανξεπιτονισμός_.

*πολυνηματισμός *ο (σε συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ) η διπλή, τρίδιπλη, τετράδιπλη, πολύπτυχη αναφορά γλωσσικών ή άλλων θεμάτων σε νέα νήματα, ενώ υπάρχουν ήδη νήματα με το ίδιο ή παραπλήσιο θέμα. Επισημαίνεται* από συνήθεις υποπτεύοντες προς όχι πάντοτε συνήθεις υπόπτους, με τρόπους όχι ακόμη συνήθεις, στερείται δηλαδή καθιερωμένης εισαγωγικής διατύπωσης. 

Ιδού μία. Πρόταση εισαγωγικής διατύπωσης: «Κάτι μου λεξιθυμίζει αυτό...»

Κι άλλη μια: «Good evening. Tonight on "It's the mind", we examine the phenomenon of déjà vu...»

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ed-in-my-email&p=127381&viewfull=1#post127381

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-Invitational-(Change-a-Letter-Change-a-Lot)t

* Η επισήμανση του πολυνηματισμού (multithreading) καλείται _διανηματισμός _(interthreading), ενώ εάν η παραπομπή περιορίζεται στο ίδιο νήμα, καλείται _εσωνηματισμός _(intrathreading). None of the above is threatening in any way.

Εάν θέλετε να συμβάλετε στη συμπλήρωση του υπό κατασκευή Λεξιγλωσσαρίου, παρακαλούμε να προσθέσετε ορισμούς στα κατωτέρω κεφαλαιώδη, ασώματα λήμματα (κεφαλή έχουν, σώμα δεν έχουν αξιωθεί ακόμα. Γιά περάστε, γιά περάστε και θαυμάστε τις ασώματες κεφαλές!):

νηματοσπαστικός -ή -ό 
λεξισπαστικός -ή -ό 

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2015)

daeman said:


> * Η επισήμανση του πολυνηματισμού (multithreading) καλείται _διανηματισμός _(interthreading).


Ο λεξισπάστης θα σου βάλει παραπομπή σε δυο χρόνων παλιότερη ανεύρεση του διανηματισμού: :twit:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αποστροφομανία&p=100359&viewfull=1#post100359
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...πατεντοκάπηλος&p=101293&viewfull=1#post101293


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2015)

...
Εσένα περίμενα που τον έχεις ορίσει πρώτος, γιατί βαριόμουν να ψάξω την παλιότερη εμφάνισή του. 
Πάσα ήταν, διανηματιστική, στον πλεϊμέικερ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## azimuthios (Apr 21, 2015)

Προσθέτω άλλη μία: Λεξέλλειψη χρόνου: η έλλειψη χρόνου να ψάχνει κανείς σε κάθε νήμα, κάθε ποστ της Λεξιλογίας, για να δει μήπως έχει αναφερθεί κάπου κάποτε κάτι. :twit:

Συγγνώμη για τον χρόνο σας... :blush:


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> ...
> Συγγνώμη για τον χρόνο σας... :blush:



Καλά το ξεκίνησες συμπληρώνοντας το Λεξιγλωσσάρι, αλλά μην τσιμπάς στο τέλος. Όλοι το παθαίνουμε, αλλιώς δεν θα είχαμε και όρους για να το περιγράφουμε και σλόγκαν για να σκουντάμε. Το συγκεκριμένο μάλιστα στάθηκε αφορμή να πιάσουμε συστηματικά το Λεξιγλωσσάρι, που μας ενδιαφέρει και θα έχει και πρακτικό αντίκρισμα (πρακτικό μεν, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ευχάριστο δε), αντί να πασχίζουμε να μεταφέρουμε στα ελληνικά την κάθε λεξιπλασία που σκαρφίζεται ο κάθε πικραμένος γλυκαμένος. Ας κοπιάσουν αυτοί να μεταφέρουν στη γλώσσα τους τα δικά μας, και τότε θα μετρήσουμε τ' απίδια που βάζει του καθενός ο σάκος.


----------

